# Standards in PA / DE / MD / NJ



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

We've decided that a spoo is the right dog for us. I'm absolutely smitten with them and can't wait to have one of my own  

Any recommendations for breeders in any of the states listed above? We'd prefer black, but other dark colors are ok. 

Many thanks!

ETA: Is it too early to start thinking about names?


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Contact Terry Farley of Farleys D. He will probably know who has puppies. He is also on this forum. 

Red and Apricot Standard Poodle Farleys D Standard


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

*Spoo in PA*

I purchased a wonderful male from Amandi, they are located in PA.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks to both of you!


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

Did you ever find a spoo and if so when and pics please.....


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Liafast said:


> Did you ever find a spoo and if so when and pics please.....


Hi! Thanks for asking. Yes, we did find a spoo. Katie is from a wonderful breeder in Maryland and she came to live with us in October. She's about 10 1/2 months now and we absolutely adore her. I've attached some pictures of her before and after her most recent grooming appointment.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous! Congrats--I love these kinds of updates!

--Q


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

She is beautiful and remember that poodles are like potato chips....you can't have just one.....


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I'd contact Cabryn Poodles in New Jerseys. I have friends who have had Cabryn Poodles for years, and some of the members on this forum do too.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Liafast said:


> She is beautiful and remember that poodles are like potato chips....you can't have just one.....


I am TRYING to have just one.....we'll see.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry, didn't realize the original post was 2011. Guess I need some coffee! Glad you got your spoo! Katie is beautiful.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

*Spoo pups in PA*

Cookieface -- Your girl is gorgeous!

If anyone else is looking for a pup, I just got this photo of a fabulous litter that was born just a few days ago. The breeder is Michelle Birchard, New Destiny Poodles--a small scale but very high quality breeder. I know the mom, grandmother and grandfather of this litter and they are fabulous dogs. The sire is from L'Paige in MD. Michelle doesn't have a web site--she places most of her pups by word of mouth. But if anyone is looking for a pup, you can PM me if you want more info.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Wonderful news! Glad you found your furbaby, and that she is happily ensconced into her family!


----------

